# potentially fatal canine virus of unknow origin



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

"There have been four dog deaths in Ohio that could be linked to the virus. This dog illness is so mysterious that local veterinarians refused to talk to our news crews about it. However, our reporter, Annette Peagler found a local vet who has a better understanding of it."

"It was really only a virus that we've seen in pigs so something that's possibly crossed over now to the canines, that's really scary, that's something that we have no vaccines for," said Dr. Daniel Brauer.

Symptoms include vomiting, bloody diarrhea, weight loss and lethargy.

"Also what we call vasclinitous, which is inflammation of the vascular system which can even lead to scruffiness and necrosis of the skin, where the skin even starts to die and then fall off," said Dr. Brauer.

Dog parks and other high dog traffic areas should be avoided at this time.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

AVMA update on critical dog illness mystery.


----------

